# Moods Are Contagious, Don't You Agree?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you find that when you're in a very good mood, and you come across someone who's in a bad mood, that you lose your good feelings after awhile too...just talking with them.

How about if you in a very happy mood, and someone you talk to is really sad about something.  Do you find yourself gloomy when you leave them?  I find those around me greatly affect my mood. 


If you're feeling down, and you come across someone who is very happy, do you feel better after that?   Is your mood affected by others?


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

Sea, I'm of the third category, and that's the main reason I'm here with you up beat characters. :triumphant:  :cart:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't be, I live alone, I just get grumpy all of my accord.  
Oh geeeze, I hope nobody catches my 'Darth' moods, that could disastrous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sea, I'm of the third category, and that's the main reason I'm here with you up beat characters. :triumphant:  :cart:



That's good to hear Ina, hope we bring a few rays of sunshine your way! :bighug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Can't be, I live alone, I just get grumpy all of my accord.
> Oh geeeze, I hope nobody catches my 'Darth' moods, that could disastrous.



Silly girl, you can't be too grumpy with that great sense of humor you have! :sunglass:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

:what1:OH no! Everyone thinks I'm jokin??   waaaahhhhh.

Foiled 'n failed again!  :bigwink: 


 (When I'm *really* cranky I go all quiet here, I'm off pulling the heads off weeds, too damned slow to catch Flies to do that wing thing that turns them into Walks.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My mood just improved by around $200.  Found a tiny WMF hallmark and series number on a circa 1900s ceramic and metal $5 tea caddy I bought at a garage sale about 30 years ago.  Woopdedoooo!  Pays to check the 'trash' thoroughly before discarding it eh?
That's in the keeper box! 

Everyone else catching those happy vibes?


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 10, 2014)

I believe it's contagious, but the good news is, only if you allow it. I know you're referring to moods, but I believe it goes deeper than that, and that is, allowing people to make or ruin your day.  Here's a little ditty I wrote a while back:



The Most Attractive Quality of Jerks


     In my office I have a copy of one of my favorite Gary Larson comics… it is Mr. Larson’s caricature of ‘God’ creating the world. ‘God’ is reaching behind Him much like a chef would select a can of ‘seasoning’. The caption reads, ‘Just to make things interesting’. On the can, it says, ‘JERKS’. There is a slight smirk on, yes, ‘God’s’ face.
     Yes, the world, like a bad joke, is seasoned with, jerks. People who ride your bumper when you’re already surpassing the speed limit and then flash their lights (what a jerk!) or the jerk that manipulates the kindness of an attractive young girl only to impregnate her and leave her high and dry not paying one red cent to raise his (and her) baby.
     Oh, we could have a great time here, determining what the lowest jerk-misdeed ever perpetrated is. Of course, the misdeed is just the action, the jerk is the PERSON themselves, male or female (yes, I guess there are female jerks, but mostly, although I am male, I have to admit the term predominately takes on the masculine form although it seems to me there are getting to be more and more female jerks.)
     People who have the uncanny ability to change themselves like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde depending on their direction of the lack of moral fiber, oh, that’s a quality alright, but not to be considered attractive.
     No, we are taking about seasoning. The attractive quality can only be attributed to something with the similitude of pepper or a bitter herb, left on its own, would make a person nauseated, vomit or sneeze, and would be most reprehensible. But as life is a potpourri of people and experiences, taking the jerks out of this world, it is possible that things would indeed be too sweet, or too bland. Could it possibly be that without this ‘seasoning’ that Mr. Larson’s ‘God’ sprinkled upon this earth, that we would not appreciate the kindness and thoughtfulness of our fellow man?
     Years ago I owned a retail business. I was amazed at the kindness of people who came through the doors, yet it took only one single JERK to ruin my day. Through it, though, I determined that I wasn’t going to let that happen. I steeled myself, and purposely showed my appreciation for every kindness and smile that came with most everyone else.
     That must be the most attractive quality, as there certainly isn’t any other quality in jerks. I suppose, in reality, God knows what’s best, and if a little seasoning makes us better persons, perhaps it isn’t such a bad joke after all. (Hooray for Jerks!)


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hell yes TG.  Don't listen to negative comments about gravity and stuff,  go ahead and jump anyway, hell Mary Poppins could fly why not us eh?  bwaaahahaha.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)

Good one Jr, we need a few grumps and jerks around to keep us all grounded.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Hell yes TG.  Don't listen to negative comments about gravity and stuff,  go ahead and jump anyway, hell Mary Poppins could fly why not us eh?  bwaaahahaha.



Einstein theorized that when we jump up into the air we do not come down back to earth but the earth is attracted back up to us . . .


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 10, 2014)

I think it's hard for someone in a foul, depressed mood to be pulled out of it, just by being in the presence of someone happy.

On the other hand, without too much difficulty... a foul, depressed person's mood can wipe the smile from a happy person's face.

Misery loves company.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I think it's hard for someone in a foul, depressed mood to be pulled out of it, just by being in the presence of someone happy.
> 
> On the other hand, without too much difficulty... a foul, depressed person's mood can wipe the smile from a happy person's face.
> 
> Misery loves company.



Therefore, keep the miserable from dragging us down with them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 10, 2014)

No matter what happens to us in life, the one thing we always do have control over, is our attitude. When something happens to us, we can always choose to look for the good side or the bad side.....and amazingly, whichever side you choose, that is what you find. 
Sometimes, it is truly hard to find something good when a disaster strikes unexpectedly; but there are many day to day things that we can decide how to look at them. 
Since life can throw some awful stuff at us sometimes, it always seemed sensible to me, to enjoy any day that could possibly be enjoyed, and have as much happiness in life as possible.

Mostly, I don't have friends that spend life complaining, and when one is having the occasional bad day, I do try to cheer them up.
That said, some days, I just don't manage any of that; and the whole world just looks BLACK, no matter what I tell myself. I call those my "Sky is Falling" days, and just hibernate until it wears off, and the sun is shining in my world again.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2014)

I believe  one thing brings on another.  When a person yawns. I yawn.  :yawning:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2014)

When my dog or cat yawns, I yawn right away, lol!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 10, 2014)

_Did you know it's also a good way to get your dog to relax, just keep yawning in front of them._


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2014)

:thanks:  Jilly.  I'll hafta remember that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2014)

T-shirt - 

"Eat the miserable"


I used to teach in my classes something called the "Energy Fence" or, as some referred to it, the "Vampire Defense". Given that psychic vampires are all around us and will willing drain our happiness, we have to find a way to defend ourselves against these people.

Basically it involves creating an energetic "fence" around yourself to symbolically ward-off all the negative vibes. That fence influences and strengthens your emotional self, which in turn prevents you from absorbing their garbage or from their taking your good energy.

It takes a bit of work to learn and a lot of practice to perfect, but once you "get it" it's an invaluable tool.


----------

